# Where to start?



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm about to take the plunge and treat my theater room. Since budget is an issue, I'm looking at opinions of where to start since I can't afford to build everything all at once. I'd be looking for the biggest bang for the buck which in turn will show my significant other that treating the rest of the room would be viable.

*Should I start with*
a) Panels at reflection points (I'm thinking 8 panels) along the walls and ceiling? (advise on size/depth)
b) Super chunk bass traps in the front and possibly two 2" panels at the first reflection points on the side walls?
c) Any other advice welcomed


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If it were me, I'd do the corner absorbers and the full front wall coverage. After that, you can add the reflection treatments on the side walls, followed last by some broadband control on the rear wall.

Bryan


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Should I do 2" or 4" thick panels across the front wall?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

99% of the time, 2" is appropriate. 

Bryan


----------

